# Intel I219V Ethernet on ASUS Prime B560-Plus Motherboard



## rrsum (Nov 22, 2021)

I have an ASUS Prime B560-Plus motherboard with a 10th generation Intel CPU.  The motherboard manual lists the onboard ethernet as an Intel I219V.  Version 13.0 (Release) cannot see the onboard ethernet.  A search reveiled patch D25035 which is supposed to support that ethernet.  I downloaded the patch, applied it to /usr/src/sys/dev/e1000 (and it made the changes), recompiled the em driver (and installed it), and finally rebooted.  Still no recognition of the onboard ethernet.  Do I need to do something else, or did I do something wrong in the process?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 23, 2021)

rrsum said:


> ... recompiled the em driver (and installed it) ...


As a module? If so you need to build a new kernel. The em(4) driver is compiled in the kernel:

/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC

```
device          em                      # Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
```


----------



## rrsum (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes, I should have done that.  However, after recompiling the kernel, I still don't see the onboard ethernet.  Here is the result from pciconf -lv:



> none4@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x020000 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x15fa subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8672
> vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
> device     = 'Ethernet Connection (14) I219-V'
> class      = network
> subclass   = ethernet



Also, in order to connect via ethernet, I added an Intel card.  Here is it's pciconf report:



> em0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x020000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x10d3 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0xa01f
> vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
> device     = '82574L Gigabit Network Connection'
> class      = network
> subclass   = ethernet



All this is on 13.0 Release (GENERIC with patch D25035 applied) and the kernel rebuilt with just the same GENERIC conf.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2021)

The  D25035 patch you are referring to is a patch on a driver that's not in 13.0-RELEASE, so it seems you're missing the actual driver. I would suggest giving 13-STABLE a try, support for various Intel 2.5Gbps interfaces have been added to it not too long ago. FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE doesn't support _any_ 2.5Gbps network cards (it does support various 10Gbps cards).

-STABLE is a _supported_ development version, -CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version. The -STABLE branches are used to create the next _minor_ releases of a branch. Thus this driver will be included in 13.1-RELEASE, but that's not going to be released any time soon (probably summer next year).


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 23, 2021)

rrsum said:


> device=0x15fa


The D25035 patch doesn't include the device ID of your I219V, nor is it listed in releng/13.0, a.k.a 13.0-RELEASE ( sys/dev/e1000/e1000_hw.h). It does in stable/13.

Or run 13.0-STABLE, as SirDice suggested, or  If you insist using 13.0-RELEASE, and are using GIT, you can cherrypick from stable/13, or just copy over the e1000 directory, eventually sys/conf/files.


----------



## rrsum (Nov 24, 2021)

First, thanks for your help on this.  Greatly appreciated.  Actually, I was trying to cherry pick the driver, hoping the patch would provide the desired result, but not understanding the complexity involved or the additional drivers required.  I plan to back off to the release and use a different box to load stable.  The working ethernet card will do for now.  Again, many thanks.


----------

